# iClique Mojo at 22.7lbs!



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Here some pics of my project... still waiting on Ritchey Stem and Bars. It came in at 22.7lbs

Industry Nine Wheelset with DT Swiss Carbon Rims
Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon Saddle
FSA K-Force Light Carbon Cranks
DT Swiss EXC 150 Carbon Forks
Full XTR Drivetrain


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

That is a lot of Carbon Fiber.....I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm looking at a Mojo for my next bike.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

red rd pulleys and chainring bolts would add an extra spice to an already tasty dish


----------



## millsm (Apr 1, 2006)

Some red Nokon shifter cables would look sweet on that ride, too. I have a black set on my black Motolite and they are sweet - silky smooth, no compression, and same weight as my XTR cables I had on previously.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

very very nice, You might want to look for some clavicula cranks to go with the rest of that uber blingy build.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

iClique said:


> Here some pics of my project... still waiting on Ritchey Stem and Bars. It came in at 22.7lbs
> 
> Industry Nine Wheelset with DT Swiss Carbon Rims
> Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon Saddle
> ...


I know it's unfair to judge books by their covers. But what with the drop nose saddle, super upgright bars, and tiny tires with carbon rims, I'm guessing you're old fat n posin.

Not that that's a bad thing. The bike does look nice.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

iheartbicycles said:


> I know it's unfair to judge books by their covers. But what with the drop nose saddle, super upgright bars, and tiny tires with carbon rims, I'm guessing you're old fat n posin.


Not quite, but if it makes you feel better about yourself... enjoy!

and btw... The bars are not "super upright", the stem is! It's only temporary because the shop was sizing me with different stem lengths. Going to try a 85mm and a 90mm Ritchey to see which works best. Since the Ritchey is flatter that's why we lowered the stem and put the spacers on top. Once we get the Ritchey fitted the spacers will be underneath and no extra steer tube.


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

iClique said:


> Not quite, but if it makes you feel better about yourself... enjoy!
> 
> and btw... The bars are not "super upright", the stem is! It's only temporary because the shop was sizing me with different stem lengths. Going to try a 85mm and a 90mm Ritchey to see which works best. Since the Ritchey is flatter that's why we lowered the stem and put the spacers on top. Once we get the Ritchey fitted the spacers will be underneath and no extra steer tube.


My apologies, Euro Boi. I take back what I said about you being old.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

You could've just asked!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow...that new Aspide saddle looks just like the M2 Racer! Great build!!!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Interesting. What's the frame weight minus shock? I figured with the parts on there it would weigh a bit less though.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I have to say this bike seems to match its owner perfectly, they almost look alike, I like to think that the way I build my bikes says a lot about me as well.

Just curious, what did that wheelset end up weighing?


----------



## saga (Feb 12, 2005)

iClique is that you with your hands round those girls doing a Tom Cruise look-a-like. Is your bike a small? The frame looks a little big for you. Sorry dude I just gotta add it's an awesome bike. Very nice, the 04 s-works enduro was one of my fav bikes on the looks and this is the same.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

hmmm.... if you haven't seen me on the frame, how can you make that determination?

btw... I'm 5'8", and I'm pretty sure 5'5" is where small begins unless the person looking down is 6'10" then everyone is small.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

IAmtnbikr said:


> I figured with the parts on there it would weigh a bit less though.


Thats kinda what I was thinking, but what do I know... I'd love to hear individual parts weights!

Regardless, its as sexy as sexy gets! :thumbsup:


----------



## digit3 (May 19, 2007)

Saddle looks like a 'nad killer. Nice bike indeed. 

Is that Cyborg thing in your ear carbon?


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Still waiting on the WCS stem and bar?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Carbolicious


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

I used to run a Smica stem, Post Modern make the Ritchey stuff and theirs is less expensive than the Ritchey branded versions. But i dropped that and got the new Rotor stem instead, lighter and has red bits..


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> Still waiting on the WCS stem and bar?


They should be here on Friday, so I'll definitely have them on by this Saturday, and it will finally be done... until something new like carbon rotors come out! HAHAHA


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, at 22.7lbs- it looks as sexy as the girls you shoot. Sure, it can be much lighter- but then it becomes anorexic and weak....


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

I hate seeing bikes like that and knowing i'll never have one. but i would be scared to ride it. congrats on a sweet build:thumbsup:


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks! It's been fun putting it together, and now a definite blast riding it. I'm going on a sweet ride later today.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

iClique said:


> They should be here on Friday, so I'll definitely have them on by this Saturday, and it will finally be done... until something new like carbon rotors come out! HAHAHA


you will be first in line for those 260mm Gatorbrake rotors. Everyone else will take a pass.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> you will be first in line for those 260mm Gatorbrake rotors. Everyone else will take a pass.


My point was something like those would be tight! Those are prototypes and don't exist in the real production world so when they do I'm sure they'll come in real world sizes other than 260mm.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome bike.....some red nokons/ilinks would look awesome.

Do you have any individual part weights/build list?

I'm curious to the weight of the brakes especially (incl. adaptors/rotor/ect) as I'm trying to decide on some brakes and don't trust the manufacturer's numbers......

You'll have to give us a ride report/real weight on that saddle........looks nice.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

civil said:


> You'll have to give us a ride report/real weight on that saddle........looks nice.


The Selle San Marco Aspide costs a LOT of money, isn't that light and got copied by the asians.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Carlos, I really am stoked for you. I just took my Mojo for a little snow ride. When you have the shop shorten the hoses tell them to run the front brake hose on the inside of the fork leg. It will make it shorter, keep it from sticking out to the side where it can catch stuff, and keep it from rubbing the stantion tube.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

nino said:


> The Selle San Marco Aspide costs a LOT of money, isn't that light and got copied by the asians.


I liked it because of the Ti rails. I wouldn't trust my balls to an asian knock off seat to save a few grams ya know! I've seen some nightmare photos of broken seats, and I trust Selle San Marco.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

what, you've never seen a broken ti-railed saddle before?


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Sweet bike.
At least you're running some real tires on that build.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Hope you're going to shorten those hoses/cables up. :eekster:


----------



## redbulltj (May 4, 2007)

IAmtnbikr said:


> Hope you're going to shorten those hoses/cables up. :eekster:


My thought exactly......mega rat's nest. Are the carbon wheels going to hold up to the weight? Looks like a neat bike!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Well the front Magura SL came with extra long cables, but it's better to run the factory bleed for at least for a few cycles then shorten the cable. It avoids air bubbles.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

iClique said:


> Well the front Magura SL came with extra long cables, but it's better to run the factory bleed for at least for a few cycles then shorten the cable. It avoids air bubbles.


Not true. As there should be NO bubbles in there with the factory bleed. And if there were the looped brake hoses certainly are not the way to go if you're thinking the bubbles will somehow make their way to the reservoirs. You may as well just go ahead and shorten them up now and be done with it as long as you've settled upon the final brake position. And if you shorten them with care it doesn't require you re-bleed them. At least I didn't need to with mine. If you have the bleed kit all you'll likely need are the two new olives and two new hose ends if you don't want to take the time to carefully grind off the old olives and then cut the hose to allow saving the ends. It's a fairly easy process if you take your time and do it right, and IMO it takes more time to do the shift cables/housings, which yours also look like they can be shortened. Nothing drives me nuts more than seeing a nice bike build with cables not the right length.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Why don't you try reading my post again, and maybe you'll get it the second time around. I never said the factory bleed had bubbles.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

iClique said:


> Why don't you try reading my post again, and maybe you'll get it the second time around. I never said the factory bleed had bubbles.


I have excellent reading comprehension skills. :nono:

What are you suggesting then by posting this?


iClique said:


> it's better to run the factory bleed for at least for a few cycles then shorten the cable. It avoids air bubbles


Unless my eyes deceive me you're insinuating that you somehow _avoid_ air bubbles by using them with long, looped hoses. What air bubbles are you then speaking of if there are none with the factory bleed? Because running the hoses as-is certainly won't create bubbles if you believe none are there to begin with. Just shorten them up and be done with it. Especially if you're a true weight weenie. A true WW would never be seen with brake hoses or cables that are excessive in length.


----------



## redbulltj (May 4, 2007)

iheartbicycles said:


> My apologies, Euro Boi. I take back what I said about you being old.


Very clever!

I wonder how much this bike will actually be used......I used to hang out with a few guys that had cash growing in the backyard. They had awesome bikes, but my POS Nishiki would destroy them. They hated the idea of my $200 bike smoking their $3000 builds.

Although, a super nice bike, I would guess it has a huge price tag.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice Bike! Cool choices on the components and also on the color coordination. Great work on the photography.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> A true WW would never be seen with brake hoses or cables that are excessive in length.


It's true. I disassembled, cut, and re-bled to pull 1.5" off a front brake line on my last build. It was just nagging me for reasons I can't seem to put into words.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

dinoadventures said:


> It's true. I disassembled, cut, and re-bled to pull 1.5" off a front brake line on my last build. It was just nagging me for reasons I can't seem to put into words.


I do it more for the reason of making the bike look like it was built right. Sorta like you see someone driving a car down the street but the door is red, the car is black, and the hood is primer grey and there is bondo everywhere.

As to the factory having perfect bleeds, I would not make that statement so boldly. I have installed many Sram Juicy brakes with shite factory fills. I also see no reason as to why running the factory fill for several rides before shortening the hose would benefit in any shape or form. I could understand if you bought the brakes and you wanted to try the brakes out and if you didn't like it and was banking on hopefully washing and wiping everything clean and returning it back to the store in a re-sellable condition.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Duff Man said:


> Fvckin jager bombs!!! Fvckin skanks
> 
> Hey Ma where's my protein???


    Love that ****.

Nice bluetooth earpiece - that is a sign of real $$$.


----------



## spartan034 (Apr 5, 2007)

iClique, is that bike a size too big? your seat it pushed all the way forward on the rails and you have a really short stem.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes- I would certainly shorten the brake hoses. When I bought my Marta SL used- I was very lucky the previous owner rode the same size bike as me, and the hoses fit my bike precisely. If your coiled hoses ever got caught on a tree branch......it would be GAME OVER for you- no joke. I know it's a pain- but a real WW would easily make the effort to shave those extra grams, by trimming hose lengths to correct and SAFE lengths.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey guys, let's keep the comments on the up and up. Too much crap going on elsewhere in the world to add to the bickering here.

Thanks all, HNY.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

iClique said:


> They should be here on Friday, so I'll definitely have them on by this Saturday, and it will finally be done... until something new like carbon rotors come out! HAHAHA


you can find carbon ti rotors @ www.bikeonline.it

Disc brake rotor carbon/titanium 160mm 69g [1307] € 440,00

... just had a look at your brake lines - thats the funniest thing i've seen on this forum!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

@ IAmtnbikr

Whats that black thing in your stem wrapped around the bar ??


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 5'8" and it's a M size frame which is what is recommended. Yes the seat is a bit forward, and we are still waiting on my 90mm Ritchey stem, so still making final adjustments.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this bike just for looks or you ride it?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Tiffster said:


> @ IAmtnbikr
> 
> Whats that black thing in your stem wrapped around the bar ??


It's an older (almost 10 yrs old now and on it's 2nd bike) Titec 118 ti (now called the Pluto I believe) bar that uses a very hard plastic shim to achieve the 25.4mm diameter at the clamp area. It doesn't rotate a bit even with this stem and the smaller clamp area. I was ready to use some friction paste if necessary but it wasn't.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually I just bought it so I can take pictures of it and then hang it on the wall like a Picasso! Plus it's a great business write off... LOL!


----------



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

haters. bike looks sick, you should sent me some of those extra parts for my charity bike...

http://tripxamerica.com/2008/12/27/mongoose-kakok-haiti-donation-project/

=D


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

iClique said:


> Actually I just bought it so I can take pictures of it and then hang it on the wall like a Picasso! Plus it's a great business write off... LOL!


So just like those models, eh? Look but don't touch? :thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

PimpinD said:


> haters. bike looks sick, you should sent me some of those extra parts for my charity bike...
> 
> http://tripxamerica.com/2008/12/27/mongoose-kakok-haiti-donation-project/
> 
> =D


Send him some parts for the discovery two...he will need them!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sane Fred (Jan 2, 2007)

iClique, sweet bike man :thumbsup: . I like the color scheme and the fact that you are not affraid to try out everything and anything carbon. Now how do we get Ibis to make a 29er version of this bike? 

Everyone else: Lighten up a little will ya  . iClique obviously spent some cake on his new ride and is excited about it. Sounds like he is working out the kinks and will continue to post pics as he updates the components. 

Fred


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> So just like those models, eh? Look but don't touch? :thumbsup:


Who said anything about not touching...


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Fred! 

Yes I'm pumped about the bike! Put some time into getting the right build, and now just trying to dial it in.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

iClique, more pics..................


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

iClique said:


> Who said anything about not touching...


Just like them, I am only jerking you around to get more pics out of you. ****ing stunning.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are some more pics...


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

stunning! my friend just bought an SL and I can honestly say that I am SHOCKED how much faster he is (up and down) than on his other 5"-ish bike

my 23.98 lb bike i just built up seems so inferior i dont even want to post it in this forum


----------



## robotkiller (Jan 20, 2004)

iheartbicycles said:


> My apologies, Euro Boi. I take back what I said about you being old.


That's pretty funny.

OP probably doesn't REALLY ride that bike, but that's ok. I totally appreciate going balls out on a build just for the sake of getting your grail bike.

Along that line of thought, I'm not too into the whole coordinated red accents thing -- it's a little precious. I really despise the use of a carbon needle nose saddle with Grandpa's upright stem. It's just weird, especially on a Mojo.

Change those two parts, and I bet that b**** rails.


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

omg i love it, alot of the parts are the same i want on my sl build that ill be starting, but how do you like the wheels? im considering those rims, but i want to be sure theyll last and not break if im spending my money =P but that is almost as sexy as the models you take pics of. maybe the next photoshoot can be a model on the mojo!!!!!! haha


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

robotkiller said:


> maybe the next photoshoot can be a model on the mojo!!!!!! haha


That gets my vote


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Sure let me work on that!


----------



## CarbonFiberFootprint (Nov 4, 2008)

Regardless of what anyone says, you've showed your support for the bike industry with your wallet. I had seen some of your previous post's detailing parts and plans, and must say I was anticipating how it might turn out. It is interesting building such a high end bike for the first time. The people who know and truly appreciate it are so meticulous and offer very direct opinions about your choices. I had to cut a few more corners due to budget than you did, but I think I'll end up with 98% of what I wanted. I am sure you now plan on swapping out anything you are not completely happy with the function of. I figure that I'll swap about 15-20% of my parts out before I am completely happy with the build. Once you have all those kinks worked out, you'll care less what anyone says and truly love your bike. Take what some of these guys say seriously, they have spent a lot of time learning about bikes. Focus on facts though, do not worry about opinions. If everyone tells you something is awesome, and you think it sucks, you're right. If they tell you it sucks and you think it fits your specific needs the best, you're still right. Be selfish, you're opinions matter the most to you.


----------



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

I will paypal you $5 to see that bike muddy...

Its uh, shiny. Looks like a great match.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

iClique said:


> Sure let me work on that!


Heh, there was a guy that had spokeporn.com for a bit there...models on his Ventanas (your type of girls too..)


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Johnny K said:


> I will paypal you $5 to see that bike muddy...
> 
> Its uh, shiny. Looks like a great match.


hahahaha... $5 wont even pay for one spoke!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

iClique said:


> hahahaha... $5 wont even pay for one spoke!


But it may get you one nipple. On the bike that is...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Let me give you a sugestion. why dont you photograph the bike with one of your models?
I believe it would look pretty nice.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

I just came over from the All Mountain thread to have a read... Very impressed. Back in early 90's I rode an Orange Aluminum Elite with rigid forks and narrow handlebars. It was around the 23lb mark - so for a full suspension, very impressive.

How tough is all the carbon - Ever experienced a fatigue/break with carbon?

Great bike : )


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Let me give you a sugestion. why dont you photograph the bike with one of your models?
> I believe it would look pretty nice.


Something like this but with the bike?


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

CarbonFiberFootprint said:


> Regardless of what anyone says, you've showed your support for the bike industry with your wallet. I had seen some of your previous post's detailing parts and plans, and must say I was anticipating how it might turn out. It is interesting building such a high end bike for the first time. The people who know and truly appreciate it are so meticulous and offer very direct opinions about your choices. I had to cut a few more corners due to budget than you did, but I think I'll end up with 98% of what I wanted. I am sure you now plan on swapping out anything you are not completely happy with the function of. I figure that I'll swap about 15-20% of my parts out before I am completely happy with the build. Once you have all those kinks worked out, you'll care less what anyone says and truly love your bike. Take what some of these guys say seriously, they have spent a lot of time learning about bikes. Focus on facts though, do not worry about opinions. If everyone tells you something is awesome, and you think it sucks, you're right. If they tell you it sucks and you think it fits your specific needs the best, you're still right. Be selfish, you're opinions matter the most to you.


Thanks! I agree 100% with you... I did a lot of research before putting my final build together. I've actually been biking for years, but I figured it was time to start a new bike from scratch so I picked all my favorite parts. I did get some great opinions on parts, and some negative feedback (such as going with FSA Carbon Cranks vs. XTR Cranks) but it's ultimately what I like best since I'm riding the bike (and paying for it), and I'm more than happy with the final result.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

iClique said:


> Something like this but with the bike?


Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's another pic to hold you guys over until I get one of my models to shoot with the Mojo...


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Not everyone likes the clown/airbrush look.

Still like your bike though, get the new stem yet?

Did you figure out what the broken teeth were for on the chainrings?


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha... yup everyone has different taste!

Still waiting on the stem! It looks as though it's backordered and so are the bars. I want the low rise and all they have at the moment is the 30mm rise bars. 

Shimano and FSA feel that the few smaller teeth aide in shifting. They are the top two makers of MTB cranks so they should know!


----------



## redbulltj (May 4, 2007)

How about a few pictures of the bike in use......


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a pic for ya.... and another of where I normally ride.


----------



## miles wadsworth (Nov 14, 2006)

That is some nasty downhill. I like the girl though.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

iClique said:


> Here's another pic to hold you guys over until I get one of my models to shoot with the Mojo...


  :thumbsup: what lovelly girl! Girls on the bikes its a heaven scenario


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

iClique said:


> Here's a pic for ya.... and another of where I normally ride.


Next time, try hiding the strings a little better!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Next time, try hiding the strings a little better!


Huh?


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, the extreme terrain at Chabot definitely requires something like a Mojo. It's kind of like someone in a horribly blinged out (insert off-road utility vehicle of choice) that only uses it to go to the grocery store, and never in the rain.

Those pics, the goofy build and the gratuitous skank pics lead to only one conclusion:

Poseur.


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> Wow, the extreme terrain at Chabot definitely requires something like a Mojo. It's kind of like someone in a horribly blinged out (insert off-road utility vehicle of choice) that only uses it to go to the grocery store, and never in the rain.
> 
> Those pics, the goofy build and the gratuitous skank pics lead to only one conclusion:
> 
> Poseur.


wow dude if your just gonna be an ass, just leave. he clearly spent alot on the bike and likes it alot, if you dont want it then who cares. didnt anyones mom ever tell em that if they didnt have something nice to say, then dont say anything at all?


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

gotdirt33 said:


> wow dude if your just gonna be an ass, just leave. he clearly spent alot on the bike and likes it alot, if you dont want it then who cares. didnt anyones mom ever tell em that if they didnt have something nice to say, then dont say anything at all?


wow dude if you're just going to be a whiner, just leave. I don't care how much the poseur spent or how much he likes his bike.

I'm merely commenting on his funny pictures showing tame terrain and his "bikes as jewelry" (everything is about looks, rather than performance) comments that litter mtbr.

The goofy build (the idiotic brake lines are the best part) and the skanks are just icing on the cake!

It's about the ride, not the ride...


----------



## luffy (Nov 15, 2005)

Some people are content with beating on a 15 year old hunk of **** that they could leave in a pond in between rides and not notice a difference, others may take great pride in intricately machined and formed parts that are kept in perfect condition. Personally I find myself grouped into the latter category and I believe the OP would be as well. He obviously has passion for the sport, and enjoys dedicating some part of his income towards it, which is exactly what the industry needs. 
Judging people by a few posts made online is a sad and pathetic act, do you think this guy rides solely on the 30ft of trail that is in the pic? Gimme a break.

Just because the guy didn't include a photo of him dropping off the roof of a bungalow doesn't mean hes any less deserving of a 6" bike, I say that mojo is a piece of art, right on!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

MTBghandi said:


> wow dude if you're just going to be a whiner, just leave. I don't care how much the poseur spent or how much he likes his bike.
> 
> I'm merely commenting on his funny pictures showing tame terrain and his "bikes as jewelry" (everything is about looks, rather than performance) comments that litter mtbr.
> 
> ...


Seriously man.

Guy has fun on his bike and loves it, so do i, were on equal playing grounds as not him,you, or i are in the olympics. We're you in the olympics? Hopefully you have fun on bikes too. if you do maybe you understand and can relax and feel the whole enjoying bikes thing. i hate drama,get enough from certain people as it is.

BTW,Yell at me for riding a Custom Steel Hardtail, and not a Carbon Epic or Scapel or Fuel, if "looks not performance" is what really matters. those are the bikes the pros ride after all,and they win races.

maybe your just jealous hes made something of himself to afford such an awesome bike? I don't know,don't care either, honestly.

Have fun Iclique and keep the posts coming!:thumbsup:
seems like there's more that supports this thread than not.

Enjoy that bike man.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, screw all the haters. They spend more time flaming people- than actually ride. Whatever-what...


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

I guess that very few of the WW bikes that are shown with 300g slicks, 1050g wheels are actually ridden or raced hard by their owners, but who cares? 
Great bike, great parts selection (except for the carbon saddle which I think doesnt belong to 6'' bike) - keep posting pictures and don't forget the hotties!


----------



## miles wadsworth (Nov 14, 2006)

Ausable said:


> I guess that very few of the WW bikes that are shown with 300g slicks, 1050g wheels are actually ridden or raced hard by their owners, but who cares?
> Great bike, great parts selection (except for the carbon saddle which I think doesnt belong to 6'' bike) - keep posting pictures and don't forget the hotties!


 I second that:thumbsup:


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

iClique said:


> Actually I just bought it so I can take pictures of it and then hang it on the wall like a Picasso! Plus it's a great business write off... LOL!


:thumbsup:


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> Wow, the extreme terrain at Chabot definitely requires something like a Mojo. It's kind of like someone in a horribly blinged out (insert off-road utility vehicle of choice) that only uses it to go to the grocery store, and never in the rain.
> 
> Those pics, the goofy build and the gratuitous skank pics lead to only one conclusion:
> 
> Poseur.


You don't like it... too bad! I really don't care... HAHAHA Get a LIFE!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

iClique said:


> You don't like it... too bad! I really don't care... HAHAHA Get a LIFE!


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, the bike is stunning. congrats and enjoy. Gotta love that first ride on a new bike!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the support! 

I'm a photographer so of course I want to take some tight pics of my Mojo!!! And as soon as I get a chance I'll get some pics with one of my models and the Mojo. 

Here are some pics of where I rode yesterday...

Carlos


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

more pics!


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

That's an awesome build you've got there. I almost slobber when I see the color scheme and amount of sheer carbon on it. Glad to see someone so dedicated, and others so dedicated in defending such a person. Thanks guys for giving the sport a good name.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> more pics!


Sure, I'll take some more pics soon!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

mtbnozpikr said:


> That's an awesome build you've got there. I almost slobber when I see the color scheme and amount of sheer carbon on it. Glad to see someone so dedicated, and others so dedicated in defending such a person. Thanks guys for giving the sport a good name.


Thanks! and there's more carbon on the way!!! I'm still patiently waiting for my Ritchey WCS carbon bars and Ritchey WCS carbon stem.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Ritchey website doesn't list the weights for the WCS Carbon 4-Axis stems I wonder how they compare to the FSA OS-99 CSI stems?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> The Ritchey website doesn't list the weights for the WCS Carbon 4-Axis stems I wonder how they compare to the FSA OS-99 CSI stems?


my friend has one on his bike, i could weigh it, he hasnt really said anything about its stiffness though, but i know the carbon bars hes using(bought from me) have some flex/complience to them,which makes it a bit harder to notice.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Nice bike dude.

If you want a juicy carbon stem/bar combo thats 90mm, I'm selling a Scott Pilot SL carbon combo that weighs 238g. Would look sweet on that Ibis.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*agree!*



bernithebiker said:


> Nice bike dude.
> 
> If you want a juicy carbon stem/bar combo thats 90mm, I'm selling a Scott Pilot SL carbon combo that weighs 238g. Would look sweet on that Ibis.


agreed - this combo would look awesome. But i guess you will have to show him a picture otherwise he doesn't know what we are talking about.

bye
nino

edit: i just found a pic of the 120mm version...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks Nino! That's the one! (But mine is shorter at 90mm). Bars are 600mm wide. It's on Ebay.fr, but I'll post it anywhere in the world.

Do you still have a list of parts you're selling? If so, run it past me, I may be in the market for a few bits. Thanks.....


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

I still think you should get some red nokon/iLink cables for that bike.....it would look sweet with all the other red accents....


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

iClique said:


> Thanks for the support!
> 
> I'm a photographer so of course I want to take some tight pics of my Mojo!!! And as soon as I get a chance I'll get some pics with one of my models and the Mojo.
> 
> ...


Very nice trails, it looks like the jungle! :thumbsup:

We are waiting for those lovelly girls on the bike in the jungle.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

That is pretty slick!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

iClique said:


> Here are some pics of where I rode yesterday...
> 
> Carlos


Hey Carlos, those are sure nice/great pics but still not what people think is asking for a FS bike...next time out take some shots from gnarly sections with logs and roots etc...so people see your bike gets punished:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

iClique said:


> You don't like it... too bad! I really don't care... HAHAHA Get a LIFE!


Well, you obviously do care what people think, otherwise you would not be posting here. And yes, the bike is a show-off piece.

But it is kind of odd how negatively some people react to a bling bike being ridden around a lake. At least that's some exercise, and most fancy parts do actually serve a purpose - unlike some ground effect kit and 20 inch rims on some Honda, or a hundred grand worth of audiophile equipment used to play some elevator music.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

nino said:


> Hey Carlos, those are sure nice/great pics but still not what people think is asking for a FS bike...next time out take some shots from gnarly sections with logs and roots etc...so people see your bike gets punished:thumbsup:


Going out on a ride today... I'll take some more pics of the ride and post them tonight.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

nino said:


> Hey Carlos, those are sure nice/great pics but still not what people think is asking for a FS bike...next time out take some shots from gnarly sections with logs and roots etc...so people see your bike gets punished:thumbsup:


+1....yeah, have your girls man your camera- and let's see you doing some technical stuff!!!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> +1....yeah, have your girls man your camera- and let's see you doing some technical stuff!!!


HAHAHA... I wish the girls went riding!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

iClique said:


> HAHAHA... I wish the girls went riding!


TEACH THEM, Carlos! With bodies like that- I bet they can outclimb you!!!


----------



## redbulltj (May 4, 2007)

nino said:


> agreed - this combo would look awesome. But i guess you will have to show him a picture otherwise he doesn't know what we are talking about.
> 
> bye
> nino
> ...


Serious question: What's the benefit of that bar/stem combo? If it's weight.....I have a F99 and EC90 that has a total weight of 202gms. So, there has to be some other benefit, possibly looks, durability or comfort?


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok so here are some pics from my ride today....


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

sweet photos!! keep enjoying it


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Damn- that looks like Lake Chabot(Hayward, CA)!!!


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> You don't like it... too bad! I really don't care... HAHAHA Get a LIFE!


Silly Carlos. You just don't get it.

I do like your bike, and your posts. I like them because they make me laugh!

And yes, you do care. You replied after all.

Thanks for your misplaced concern but I do have a life, a great one that not only includes laughing at you and your posts but includes lots of fun and challenging riding (something that is in short supply at tame Lake Chabot).

If you ever graduate from the bunny slopes maybe I'll see your frankenbike out there (doubtful) and hopefully you'll have fixed those horrendous brake lines...


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> Silly Carlos. You just don't get it.
> 
> I do like your bike, and your posts. I like them because they make me laugh!
> 
> ...


I replied cause you're a joke, and it's hilarious how you must have nothing better to do than come check up on me everyday. Seriously man... if that's what you call a life you need to get out more! and while you're at it get laid cause it sounds like you've got a lot built up!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

MTBghandi said:


> Silly Carlos. You just don't get it.
> 
> I do like your bike, and your posts. I like them because they make me laugh!
> 
> ...


You're a joke. Please leave this thread.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> I replied cause you're a joke, and it's hilarious how you must have nothing better to do than come check up on me everyday. Seriously man... if that's what you call a life you need to get out more! and while you're at it get laid cause it sounds like you've got a lot built up!!! HAHAHAHAHA


So you do care, despite your claims to the contrary. That's been obvious since the beginning.

Your "nothing better to do" claim is equally as ridiculous. Using your same "logic" you have nothing better to do than post skank pictures and pictures of your frankenbike every day. Is that true?

No, my life is not defined by laughing at your posts and no I don't need to get laid, but it's pretty creepy that you are worried about that.

You and your posts are just cheap entertainment poseur boy! Even more funny would be seeing you tootling around on that frankenbike. Alas, that is very unlikely to happen even though we both live in the East Bay. Boring bunny slopes just don't interest me.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> So you do care, despite your claims to the contrary. That's been obvious since the beginning.
> 
> Your "nothing better to do" claim is equally as ridiculous. Using your same "logic" you have nothing better to do than post skank pictures and pictures of your frankenbike every day. Is that true?
> 
> ...


PATHETIC BOY! Keep ranting cause nobody cares!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Relax guys. Lets keep this at a mature level. Quit with the petty BS. I don't want to shut this thread down for the majority enjoying it. Thank you.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Spread joy not hate.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

GORGEOUS bike!!! :thumbsup: Gorgeous model too, you can tell her I said so. My number is 555-...  


Where do you live? Looks like paradise!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

just think , if u change it up to single speed ull be even lighter!!!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

bernithebiker said:


> Nice bike dude.
> 
> If you want a juicy carbon stem/bar combo thats 90mm, I'm selling a Scott Pilot SL carbon combo that weighs 238g. Would look sweet on that Ibis.


I like the look... but I hear it's a little flexy and although the Pilot cockpit weighs in at 230g, that's only slightly less than the much stiffer combo of a Ritchey WCS 4Axis carbon stem and WCS carbon bar weighing a combined 235g.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> The Ritchey website doesn't list the weights for the WCS Carbon 4-Axis stems I wonder how they compare to the FSA OS-99 CSI stems?


The Ritchey WCS 4Axis carbon stem and WCS carbon ﬂat bar weigh in at a combined 235g.


----------



## atakiez (Nov 7, 2005)

*its still heavy*

 want to see really nice bikes ....... register to cebu cycling and see what a 18 plus fs bike looks like. when only the very best wiil do......


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Interesting thread here. I found it because pictures of this bike and those models are in about 80 different threads all over this site. We get it. You spent a lot on your bike and take pictures of models.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Question for you iClique,

What the secret to taking good pictures? Thanks!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

CupOfJava said:


> Question for you iClique,
> 
> What the secret to taking good pictures? Thanks!


Good subjects.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> Question for you iClique,
> 
> What the secret to taking good pictures? Thanks!


Yes great subjects is a good start, but you also need a good camera. You don't really need the most expensive camera, but a good camera gives you more flexibility to be creative. Just play with it and have fun, and you'll create images you love!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

iClique said:


> Yes great subjects is a good start, but you also need a good camera. You don't really need the most expensive camera, but a good camera gives you more flexibility to be creative. Just play with it and have fun, and you'll create images you love!


A good eye helps just a tiny bit too. Just a tiny bit.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll trade you one of my subjects for one of yours...

and nice bike of course.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

*She loves my Mojo...*

She loves my Mojo...


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

oh...my...god.....i officially hate you, this isnt fair, u get the bike and the girls to go with it.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that's a wood maker....Yupper









MORE!!!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

gotdirt33 said:


> oh...my...god.....i officially hate you, this isnt fair, u get the bike and the girls to go with it.


Here's a pic of my other ride...


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

iClique said:


> Here's a pic of my other ride...


Was ride #1 the Bike or Girl?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

ncfisherman said:


> I'll trade you one of my subjects for one of yours...


Me too 



Cute pup, fisherman! And iClique, more pics please!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

*So here's how I get my Mojo out to the trails...*

The CLS63 needs only 4.5 seconds to hit 60 mph, and woooooosh you're over 100 mph heading for a top speed of 194 mph. The race-inspired 6,208cc V8 has a boxed lower crankcase section, ceramic-metallic-coated cylinders, dry sump, variable cam phasing and two-stage intake. Output is a hefty 507 hp; torque is 465 lb-ft.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

You have all that money and you only managed to get your IBIS mojo down to 22.7 lbs? With that much disposable income you could have built a reliable 19lbs mojo without any problems.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice bike so purdy. ****s err I mean whores.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

iClique said:


> The CLS63 needs only 4.5 seconds to hit 60 mph, and woooooosh you're over 100 mph heading for a top speed of 194 mph. The race-inspired 6,208cc V8 has a boxed lower crankcase section, ceramic-metallic-coated cylinders, dry sump, variable cam phasing and two-stage intake. Output is a hefty 507 hp; torque is 465 lb-ft.


Damn.....photogs get all the nice perks!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Damn.....photogs get all the nice perks!


Not true. Most of us make more 'conservative' lifestyle choices.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

iClique said:


> The CLS63 needs only 4.5 seconds to hit 60 mph, and woooooosh you're over 100 mph heading for a top speed of 194 mph. The race-inspired 6,208cc V8 has a boxed lower crankcase section, ceramic-metallic-coated cylinders, dry sump, variable cam phasing and two-stage intake. Output is a hefty 507 hp; torque is 465 lb-ft.


how do you drive it to trail without a valid license plate?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> You have all that money and you only managed to get your IBIS mojo down to 22.7 lbs? With that much disposable income you could have built a reliable 19lbs mojo without any problems.


You assume that because one has nice things they also have lots of money. Most people like this are living the American dream of buying stuff on credit they can't afford.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

There's a psychologist out there someplace just licking his lips waiting for this guy to show up. He has major issues. His parents obviously didn't give him the positive reinforcement he needed as a child. He has posted this stupid bike in pretty much every forum even in topics that have no relation to his bike. He just needs people to comment on so he can continually justify it to himself. 

Just keep an eye out on Craigslist though, this bike will be for sale for half price when that first car payment shows up.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

iClique said:


> Here's a pic of my other ride...


sorry - but one ride fits the other.

Honestly - i would be ashamed to drive around such a tank.That's an old mens car!! If you have the money then at least buy somethig with style like a Lamborghini, a Maserati or Aston Martin...but a Mercedes? C'mon. Serious: I wouldn't want that car , not even for free. Iwould immediately trade it in. German cars are the epitome of un-stylish. Technically sure top but definitely a no-go around here unless you are an old man just as i stated initially.

You might be a little younger but with age such status symbols lose their value anyway.

You better keep it on bikes in here - that's halfway acceptable.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I have long stopped trying to win friends and influence people...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> German cars are the epitome of un-stylish.


My wife would disagree - she picked up her R-class for its looks, (and kids carrying capacity) and now probing ground if I would like to upgrade our family sedan to a stylistically matching CLS. Doh... Dang... My wallet just made a sound...

But you are right, personal logos on photos, ho's, bike and the car all do fit together. Nothing that I would be proud of myself - and I would not show that off on a biking forum, but all people need different things to feel good about themselves.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

hitek79 said:


> There's a psychologist out there someplace just licking his lips waiting for this guy to show up. He has major issues. His parents obviously didn't give him the positive reinforcement he needed as a child. He has posted this stupid bike in pretty much every forum even in topics that have no relation to his bike. He just needs people to comment on so he can continually justify it to himself.
> 
> Just keep an eye out on Craigslist though, this bike will be for sale for half price when that first car payment shows up.


Damn you sound like the one with issues! If you don't like it then don't look... just because I'm able to afford the things I like I have issues?!?!? That's hilarious... I guess everyone with a Benz and nice things has issues!!! You're a JOKE man!!! Maybe you should visit the psychologist to work out your issues with how other people live their lives.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

It's funny how many people have nothing better to do than to talk crap!!! These forums are supposed be informational, and for us to have fun posting pics of our bikes and this sport we love so much, but some of you guys turn this into a battle. I'm not here to argue back and forth with the idiots in here. I'm a pro photographer, and I enjoy what I do along with taking pics of my bike. If you guys don't like it.... then seriously don't FU#%$#@ come in here. It clearly says iClique Mojo in the thread so you know what you're going to see.


----------



## ejbluth (Nov 14, 2007)

Pretty sure no asked for the picture of you looking like a douche while posing between two girls wearing a BT headset, but that's just my two sense.

Not saying you are, but the majority of the guys that I have met who take those type of pictures are. 

So once people saw the relationship between the rider and the nice ass bike, they assumed that you're just a tool that doesn't really ride his bike, but just buys nice things to show off.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Check yourselves out, some of you should really try the edit bottom..All the 
*envy* and _*jealousy*_ that comes out in some of your posts is so blatantly obvious..


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

Exactly. They're supposed to be informational. Not a place to brag. You have that bike posted in a thread about Cobalt wheels. No one even remotely discussed your bike in that thread, but you had to force your way into that as well. The only explanation is you need to try and justify yourself to everyone. Your lack of self esteem shows up quickly with posts like that.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

The only one lacking here is you... just get off it man!!! I like posting pics of my bike... who cares? That's what this place is for. 

And btw the way the original post was...
"Has anyone ridden these wheels (Cobalts) yet? I am thinking of getting some but have heard no feed back of any kind on them."

and I responded... 
"Those cobalts are pretty tight! but i love my i9's!!!! I considered the red version of that wheel, but no one knew much about them."

So as you can see it did have something to do with the thread, so get off it!!! If you don't like my posts then don't read them!!!!


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

iClique said:


> "Those cobalts are pretty tight!


How long have you been riding the cobalts?


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Are you illiterate too? I said I was thinking about the RED version of the cobalt before I decided on getting the I9's, but the Iodine wheels are actually orange. Where did you read that I actually had some?!?! 

Seriously give it a rest man...


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

iClique said:


> I'm a pro photographer, and I enjoy what I do along with taking pics of my bike.


So PLEASE - post such pics!! I really like your pictures of the BIKE, even the scenery of some of those trails although they aren't what we had asked for but they are still great pictures.

Since you are a pro-photographer lets see some different kind of pics! Not your chicks, nor your Benz, nor am i interested in how long yours is or whatever...you understand?

something like this:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287771&highlight=foto

Please think about it and show us what a real photographer can do on a BIKE, nothing else-thanks!


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

iClique said:


> Are you illiterate too? ......snip......


That's too funny, maybe you should read who is asking the question. I think you have me confused for someone else......maybe hitek?

Anyway, you stated that the cobalts were tight, so I assumed that you had a set. I guess you were just judging them based on their looks.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

You're right! i thought it was that other guy... sorry. So yeah, I was judging them by the the looks.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ja Nino, that is some excellent photography!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

All the Gear no idea


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

nino said:


> Since you are a pro-photographer lets see some different kind of pics! Not your chicks, nor your Benz, nor am i interested in how long yours is or whatever...you understand?
> 
> Please think about it and show us what a real photographer can do on a BIKE, nothing else-thanks!


Exactly.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

iClique said:


> So yeah, I was judging them by the the looks.


:eekster: Dude! I got to give you credit for your honesty, but making statements like this is not helping your credibility in these boards!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Poor Carlos- he has everything in life....except _______________(fill blank in)


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

respect from others


----------



## gotdirt33 (Jul 6, 2008)

wow lol, this thread is outta control, let me be the first to say that thanks for posting the mojo cuz it has given me some ideas on mine, and geez guys, maybe the guy can afford what he has bought, give him a break. its not ur place to judge anyways. you all know that if ur not gonna say something nice, u can just not post. theres no law saying u have to post ur thoughts.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Upandatem said:


> :eekster: Dude! I got to give you credit for your honesty, but making statements like this is not helping your credibility in these boards!


Hahaha.... Saying something looks tight has no bearing on credibility! I clearly posted that I had thought about getting those wheels but no one had any experience with the Iodine wheelset.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> maybe your just jealous hes made something of himself to afford such an awesome bike?


No, not jealous at all, just laughing at a poseur.

Need proof? "So yeah, I was judging them by the the looks" is ample proof.

I think the only thing more amusing than this thread (and the other threads started by this poseur on the Ibis and car/bike forum) would be to ride with this poseur on a "real" ride as opposed to cruising around on the lame "trails" (mostly fire roads) at Chabot.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287771&highlight=foto

^^^those photos are mad really worth a look^^^

And ok for what its worth IClique you have a beautiful bike there...but will it ever get dirty or are you too busy posing for the -im a wanker with the two girls shots- i mean seriously most of the guys i have ever met that get that sort of photo taken have issues....insecurity.... stop *****ing on here EVERYONE and go out and ride your bikes. really does it matter if Iclique shows off? Ignore him if he is what you are saying he is then he will stop posting fairly soon


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> No, not jealous at all, just laughing at a poseur.
> 
> Need proof? "So yeah, I was judging them by the the looks" is ample proof.
> 
> I think the only thing more amusing than this thread (and the other threads started by this poseur on the Ibis and car/bike forum) would be to ride with this poseur on a "real" ride as opposed to cruising around on the lame "trails" (mostly fire roads) at Chabot.


You're funny Ghandi Boy! I was judging their appearance... that's why I said they were tight. Do you not know how to read?!?!?! I was asking about the wheels because I was considering them... that's what these forums are meant for.

Do you miss high school that much? You sound like one of those kids in high school that is always criticizing everyone. It seems like you must have major issues to be so worried about me and what goes on in this thread.

I bet you're a huge fan of reality tv... you're the perfect target market for that. People that thrive on criticizing other people! Get a life man!!!

btw... Why is this soooo important to you? You keep coming back! HAHAHA


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

liam2051 said:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=287771&highlight=foto
> 
> ^^^those photos are mad really worth a look^^^


Yes cool photos... always fun to play with Photoshop!


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> You're funny Ghandi Boy! I was judging their appearance... that's why I said they were tight. Do you not know how to read?!?!?! I was asking about the wheels because I was considering them... that's what these forums are meant for.
> 
> Do you miss high school that much? You sound like one of those kids in high school that is always criticizing everyone. It seems like you must have major issues to be so worried about me and what goes on in this thread.
> 
> ...


Carlos you remain utterly clueless.

I am not worried about you. I am laughing at you.

This is not important to me. I am laughing at you.

Again, I have great life, but thanks again for your misplaced concern. That "comeback" was weak the first time you tried to use it and it just gets weaker every time you trot it out again.

I'm still reading these threads of yours because they are cheap entertainment. Your transparent poseur shtick (transparent to almost everyone but you) continues to be very, very, funny!

Thanks!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

C'mon Ghandi Boy! Nice try to lift yourself out of your pathetic hole... you clearly remain obsessed with me so I'm sorry to be the one to tell you that you're life must not be that fulfilling if you have to resort to visiting my thread for your amusement. 

What's really amusing is that EVERYONE is laughing at you!!! HAHAHA


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> C'mon Ghandi Boy! Nice try to lift yourself out of your pathetic hole... you clearly remain obsessed with me so I'm sorry to be the one to tell you that you're life must not be that fulfilling if you have to resort to visiting my thread for your amusement.
> 
> What's really amusing is that EVERYONE is laughing at you!!! HAHAHA


Carlos, that's just more wishful thinking on your part. It's part and parcel of what makes your posts so funny (your abject cluelessness). No I don't have to resort to visiting "your" thread for amusement. There are obviously many other sources of amusement out there. "Your" thread is just easily accessible and guaranteed to deliver, over and over again, free of charge. The internet is awesome that way!

So everyone is laughing at me? How did you determine that? Did you take a poll?

Or is it just more wishful thinking from a poseur who is surprised that so many folks can see right through his BS?


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

iClique said:


> What's really amusing is that EVERYONE is laughing at you!!! HAHAHA


Trust me, no one is laughing at him. They're all laughing at you.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I got nothing to add about people being called a poseur around here as I don't know any of the parties involved or how they ride, but I will say this... I like that there are two threads entirely about this bike on different forums (not counting unrelated threads it was posted in) and both have evolved in very similar ways.

Oh, and this tidbit from the other thread stuck out as well...


mtb143 said:


> Carlos's build is based on a standard Mojo Carbon, though, which is around a pound heavier than the SL. I presume he went with the Mojo versus the SL because the SL doesn't come in a gloss carbon finish to go with all the other shiny bits of carbon.


A pound heavier on the basis of aesthetics. I mean, it's a personal decision but if I were going to do a dream build it wouldn't use an off-the-shelf frame and it would be totally purpose-built for functionality. This one seems to be purpose-built to be a show bike. Ibis should display this at Interbike with a little card that says at the bottom, 'If this weren't so shiny, it could have been a pound lighter.'


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

some people like to have and exibit pretty stuff. wouldnt you all? the bike could be lighter so what is that all that matters?... oooh damn... STFU!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> I got nothing to add about people being called a poseur around here as I don't know any of the parties involved or how they ride, but I will say this... I like that there are two threads entirely about this bike on different forums (not counting unrelated threads it was posted in) and both have evolved in very similar ways.
> 
> Oh, and this tidbit from the other thread stuck out as well...
> 
> A pound heavier on the basis of aesthetics. I mean, it's a personal decision but if I were going to do a dream build it wouldn't use an off-the-shelf frame and it would be totally purpose-built for functionality. This one seems to be purpose-built to be a show bike. Ibis should display this at Interbike with a little card that says at the bottom, 'If this weren't so shiny, it could have been a pound lighter.'


Are you serious?!?! HAHAHA... you should do a little more research and you'd realize the difference in weight between the two frames is only 130 grams! So are you saying no one should buy a painted frame because it weighs 40 grams more? That's funny! Everyone has different tastes, and I prefer glossy over matte finish... it's as simple as that!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

hitek79 said:


> Trust me, no one is laughing at him. They're all laughing at you.


No really.... they are laughing at both of you losers!

It's funny to see that you call me a poseur just because I've done well and I'm able to get the things I want. It's ok... we can start a Loser Fund for the both of you so you can buy some new toys and not be sooo bitter!


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

some quick google math... 5.9lb (mojo) - 4.93 (mojo sl) = 0.97lb = 440g > 130g


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> some quick google math... 5.9lb (mojo) - 4.93 (mojo sl) = 0.97lb = 440g > 130g


Do a little more research... do you know what actually makes up the difference in those weights? You don't do you?

Here it is straight from Scot at Ibis Cycles

Here's a good batch of numbers to use for the weight comparison.

Weight Savings Mojo SL vs Mojo Carbon
Weight savings Frame: 130g
Weight savings Shock: 65 g
Weight savings Ti Bolts: 40 g
Weight savings bolt seat binder (vs QR): 45g. 
total, 280g = .61 lbs

In general, painted frames are 60 g heavier than clear (vs clear only).
So it looks like 130g is the only thing you can't get back by going to a Mojo Carbon. Not too bad!
Scot


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> It's funny to see that you call me a poseur just because I've done well and I'm able to get the things I want. It's ok... we can start a Loser Fund for the both of you so you can buy some new toys and not be sooo bitter!


Carlos, you're wrong again. At least in my case you are confusing "bitterness," as you describe it, with plain ole laughter (that would be laughing at you and your hilarious pictures). There's a big difference between the two.

I'm not commenting upon the fact that you are a poseur because you have "done well and are able to get the things that you want."

I'm commenting upon the fact that you are a poseur because you are more concerned with appearances vs. performance and because the pictures that you posted of the incredibly tame bunny slope trails at Chabot made me laugh out loud. That's just a single example of your amazing poseurness (I just made that word up but it is perfect).

It's like someone putting 24" bling bling spinner rims on a Landcruiser and posting "off road" pictures of their Landcruiser in a gravel parking lot.

-----*Truth never damages a cause that is just.*-----


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Enough of the tit for tat, just show us the tit.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

iClique said:


> Do a little more research... do you know what actually makes up the difference in those weights? You don't do you?
> 
> Here it is straight from Scot at Ibis Cycles
> 
> ...


So you're saying that your bike has all of those weight saving measures implemented except for that 130g? It's obvious I can't tell bolt material from the pictures but the difference between a Mojo SL frameset and yours is more than 130g.

ANYHOW... I'd very much like to see that bike used in terrain more befitting a 6" bike. Thus far you've not posted trail that couldn't be smoothly negotiated on a pawn-shop comfort bike. It's really good to see the occasional speck of dirt on the frame, though. I think what would save this thread (and the other one just like it) is if you started posting action shots of you getting in some really epic riding. Anyone can throw cash around, that's not uncommon or worthy of attention. Show some photos of you throwing some bike around. The photo I would REALLY love to see is you on a technical trail with a bib number on that bike, totally covered in mud. I think these party Keep it up, and keep supporting your LBS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is an example what were talking about Carlos:
My 67 Nova I sold earlier this year-








A lot of bling that didn't get the respect it deserved until I took it to the track. Suddenly everyone paid respect. 









I worked my ass off building that car much like you did with your bike and I was proud of it, like your are, but the fact of the matter is, until you ride it (really ride it) all you'll get is grief.

So if you want to gain the respect you're looking for, go ride that darn bike and beat on it a bit.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Margaritaman said:


> Here is an example what were talking about Carlos:
> My 67 Nova I sold earlier this year-
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting... saw the screen name on here and thought to myself... hmmm.... I've seen that name on another couple sites I frequent.  Yep... I'm the guy in the midwest that's a BTE/TCI/JW/Impact/Jesel/Stef's/etc dealer too.  Got my new engine ready to go to the dyno. Trans and pair of 7" converters to try also done. Need to finish up the car updates yet though. Made a few laps in a friend's 588" Mopar digger just for fun. End of last season he went 7.09 in it. I may put a couple more runs down early this coming season in it also. He's tipping the can and adding 10-15% of 'pop' to it, lol. Runs a single toilet on alky and figures that a little bit of nitro will put it into the 6.90 area. His 7.09 came at an altitude track here in the midwest too. Saw the guy this weekend at the World Drag Expo in Schaumburg, IL (I displayed there for BTE) and told him to get down to Cedar Falls Raceway so I can shoe it again! 

Older photo (have nicer Performance Welding downswept headers now):


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Dear iclique.

It doesn't matter that you are putting money into the pockets of bike companies, while many are going through harder times, and your money helps them stay around for the rest of us also to buy from in the future, we are ungrateful. 

We obviously only want professional riders to buy quality bike parts and support our industry, because we'd rather lose our jobs and be limited to fewer bike selections due too less money being spent in our industry, than newer riders such as yourself having nicer bikes than those of us who are more experienced, because we are Hardcore.

In closing, Please take your copious amounts of money to another industry, for instance Golfing, as we clearly have no use for your money in our industry. 

Signed, the Morons.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> Carlos, you're wrong again. At least in my case you are confusing "bitterness," as you describe it, with plain ole laughter (that would be laughing at you and your hilarious pictures). There's a big difference between the two.
> 
> I'm not commenting upon the fact that you are a poseur because you have "done well and are able to get the things that you want."
> 
> ...


Hey Ghandi Boy... again you don't like then go somewhere else! Loser!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

This thread's startin' to read like the good ol' f88ers with that cyber *stalker*s quality


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> Hey Ghandi Boy... again you don't like then go somewhere else! Loser!


Carlos, you seem to be having a great deal of trouble understanding plain english.

A week or so ago I corrected you:

"I do like your bike, and your posts. I like them because they make me laugh!"

You're cheap entertainment!

(although that Midas fellow is working hard at unseating you)


----------



## Serotta b1kr (Oct 8, 2008)

wow, that is a killer box Nova! I had a buddy who rebuilt a 67 Nova as well. It was really stunning, but no where close to yours. nice work!


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

iClique said:


> we can start a Loser Fund for the both of you so you can buy some new toys and not be sooo bitter!


:thumbsup:

I mean you might be a poser after all but damn thats a good retort!


----------



## floorguy724 (Apr 20, 2004)

WOW, never knew there were so many haters on this board!!!!! Jesus Christ!


Carlos, awesome Mojo man and nice whip too. Keep on do what you are doing and don't worry about all these fools that drank to much Haterade!!!! 

Remember guys, it's his money and he can do whatever he wants with it. Can I afford it? NO........Would I if I could afford it? 100% YES!!


----------



## kakachi (Dec 1, 2008)

gotdirt33 said:


> wow lol, this thread is outta control, let me be the first to say that thanks for posting the mojo cuz it has given me some ideas on mine, and geez guys, maybe the guy can afford what he has bought, give him a break. its not ur place to judge anyways. you all know that if ur not gonna say something nice, u can just not post. theres no law saying u have to post ur thoughts.


Amen to that bro. This thread is becoming, uhm, rather entertaining, seeing how the some folks go greener than a Martian over some guy posting some bike porn (and a couple of normal female teasers too!) from his personal private reserve. Between the two I prefer the female variety but that I can get porn at other sites so I do come here to check out the bike porn, and boy does Carols do it no-holds barred like Bob Guccione here. I dunno about you guys but I got many many ideas from him on my next bike build. Hell if I had as much dough I'd go no compromise like him but unfortunately I do not yet. In the car world equivalent this bike would've easily won best of show award.

Ah oh Carlos, nice car you have too. But seriously the bike looks better on the top of an ML55. Just looks kinda out of place on the CLS 63. Please post more pics of bikes and gals on bikes when you get the chance to.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Last warning for everyone. More negative comments equals thread closure.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

Since this is in the weight weenie forum, can we get a pic of it on the scale?


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

wow you guys are getting out of control your starting to act like 14 year olds on a paintballl forum. I havent seen this much trolling and flamming since i was over at pbnation.com. Get a grip and be more mature everyone makes money, just at dffrent times for some.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm fairly new to forums and had to google 'flaming' and 'trolling'... This thread has at least taught me that!

To the OP, nice bike - enjoy!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Everyone did see that my last post was scarcastic,as noticed at the end. i was backing Iclique up.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Everyone did see that my last post was scarcastic,as noticed at the end. i was backing Iclique up.


apparently not everyone...

also:


Margaritaman said:


> Enough of the tit for tat, just show us the tit.


one of the funniest posts ever. cheers to you margaritaman.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

They say the internet could be valuable place to learn valuable social interaction skills. Apparently this is what it looks like before we learn.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

iClique said:


> you clearly remain obsessed with me


It seems that is your wish, and the sole purpose of some of the material and style of presentation that you have published for the world to see.

Count me among those who are not impressed. I could elaborate why, but I do not participate in vanity contests.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

floorguy724 said:


> Remember guys, it's his money and he can do whatever he wants with it. Can I afford it? NO........Would I if I could afford it? 100% YES!!


I can, but I would not. I think it is the style, not the substance of presentation that had annoyed many people.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

bcfisherman, bholwell, 
beautiful puppies, I would NOT trade mine with one of the iclique models - but that's normal, weight weenies are known for being gay


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Everyone did see that my last post was scarcastic,as noticed at the end. i was backing iClique up.


Thanks Midas!

I didn't realize there would be sooo much backlash because of my build. I was on here since October getting feedback different parts, and I put together a bike that I liked. At that time everyone was throwing in their two cents on what I should get. I didn't get the bike to impress anyone!!! I like carbon, and wanted a lightweight bike, and just because I'm not dropping off of a cliff in the Grand Canyon, I shouldn't have a sweet bike?!?! It's pretty ridiculous that some people would get so bent out of shape because they don't "approve" of where I ride. So anyway... I'm not here to prove anything to anyone, and if I choose to take some pics when I go riding other places then I'll post, but I'm sure they'll find something to whine about... HAHAHA I'll definitely take some more pics of the bike once the build is complete with the stem and bar, and maybe with some models too as my contribution to all the bike porn on here... (PG-13 Pix of course)

I will say after test riding the bike at my LBS (Castro Valley Cyclery), what helped me decide on getting my new bike was all detailed reviews & feedback on this forum, and of course all the cool pics too!


----------



## robotkiller (Jan 20, 2004)

iClique said:


> Thanks Midas!
> 
> I didn't realize there would be sooo much backlash because of my build. I was on here since October getting feedback different parts, and I put together a bike that I liked. At that time everyone was throwing in their two cents on what I should get. I didn't get the bike to impress anyone!!! I like carbon, and wanted a lightweight bike, and just because I'm not dropping off of a cliff in the Grand Canyon, I shouldn't have a sweet bike?!?! It's pretty ridiculous that some people would get so bent out of shape because they don't "approve" of where I ride. So anyway... I'm not here to prove anything to anyone, and if I choose to take some pics when I go riding other places then I'll post, but I'm sure they'll find something to whine about... HAHAHA I'll definitely take some more pics of the bike once the build is complete with the stem and bar, and maybe with some models too as my contribution to all the bike porn on here... (PG-13 Pix of course)
> 
> I will say after test riding the bike at my LBS (Castro Valley Cyclery), what helped me decide on getting my new bike was all detailed reviews & feedback on this forum, and of course all the cool pics too!


Have you considered building up a hardtail? It would be alot more fun to ride some crazy <17lb hardtail nastiness on those trails you posted.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

robotkiller said:


> Have you considered building up a hardtail? It would be alot more fun to ride some crazy <17lb hardtail nastiness on those trails you posted.


hell yes. that would rock. all-out custom.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> hell yes. that would rock. all-out custom.


He should pick a titanium theme for the hardtail. I have not heard of titanium rims, but at least you can get spokes and bolt-on skewers. Then Seven and Moots will make you stem and handlebar, and seatpost. Probably Independent Fabrication for the frame. Chris King Ti headset. Some titanium on the chain. Cranks with titanium axle and chainrings.. Ti bolts everywhere. Not the very lightest, but it should ride well.

As an excersize in usage of a single material - like carbon on this Mojo, it certainly has its entertaiment value.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Curmy said:


> He sould pick a titanium theme for the hardtail. I have not heard of titanium rims, but at least you can get spokes and bolt-on skewers. Then Seven and Moots will make you stem and handlebar, and seatpost. Probably Independent Fabrication for the frame. Chris King Ti headset. Some titanium on the chain. Cranks with titanium axle and chainrings.. Ti bolts everywhere. Not the very lightest, but it should ride well.
> 
> As an excersize in usage of a single material - like carbon on this Mojo, it certainly has its entertaiment value.


There's a lot of good Ti frames out there. Black Sheep, Jeff Jones, etc. The Boone drivetrain would be a must. Middleburn cranks, ti bb. Eriksen or Black Sheep seatpost, stem, and bars.

It would be like this but with more ti.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> . The Boone drivetrain would be a must.


I can not order a new chainring from Boone for quite some time now.



> Please note that chainring and cog orders are currently not being taken while Brett has a chance to catch up on production.


Any other sources of similar quality and value?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

They pop up on the secondhand market pretty regularly, but a lot of people who have them hold on to them at all costs (sort of like old subaru's and volvo's).

More full-ti here and here:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> They pop up on the secondhand market pretty regularly, but a lot of people who have them hold on to them at all costs (sort of like old subaru's and volvo's).


That's what I do with my rings - but I need a new 36t! And a second 24t cranny.

Damn.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Curmy said:


> He should pick a titanium theme for the hardtail. I have not heard of titanium rims, but at least you can get spokes and bolt-on skewers. Then Seven and Moots will make you stem and handlebar, and seatpost. Probably Independent Fabrication for the frame. Chris King Ti headset. Some titanium on the chain. Cranks with titanium axle and chainrings.. Ti bolts everywhere. Not the very lightest, but it should ride well.
> 
> As an excersize in usage of a single material - like carbon on this Mojo, it certainly has its entertaiment value.


Here you go. if it's in this picture and its not the Tires/Grips, yes, it is titanium. Seat,Cranks,Headset,Chain...........not joking.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

ew, toeclips. fixie hipster nonsense.


----------



## robotkiller (Jan 20, 2004)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Here you go. if it's in this picture and its not the Tires/Grips, yes, it is titanium. Seat,Cranks,Headset,Chain...........not joking.


My God, that's beautiful.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> Here you go. if it's in this picture and its not the Tires/Grips, yes, it is titanium. Seat,Cranks,Headset,Chain...........not joking.


Very nice. I would not mind such a fixie at all.

Are rims and hubs titanium? I guess bearing should be made ceramic.

So that's a new challenge from MTBR for iClique - a custom Ti hardtail, probably still with front suspension, with as much titanium and ceramics as possible. It would be a sweet ride on those trails.


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey iClique that is a beautiful build you have there. My next project bike is going to be a full carbon fiber build but I prefer hardtail's. Hey Curmy it's funny you mentioned a titanium themed hardtail. I'm almost finished with mine. Just waiting to get my frame back from Leni Fried who is anodizing the whole frame. I'm doing a Hawaiin island theme with the bike because I live on the island of Kauai. It's a ti Seven Sola with Morati ti crank's and m-bar. I just had a custom seatpost mad out of Hawaiian koa wood along with a few other part's made out of koa. Here's a few little sneak peek's of my build.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

I wanna see pics of the Koa wood pieces!!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Are rims and hubs titanium?


I believe i remember them saying they were, they had an entire build list noted, and i remember being surprised by Titanium rims, as Steel rims suck. Thats what i remember, unless my mind fails me.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

dinoadventures said:


> They pop up on the secondhand market pretty regularly, but a lot of people who have them hold on to them at all costs (sort of like old subaru's and volvo's).
> 
> More full-ti here and here:


Please excuse my Ti ignorance, but what is the make of that frame? I thought it was a Moots but it's not on their website. Maybe it's a discontinued Moots model? I can't read the name on the downtube (Buck S?????) That is a beautiful bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

BunnV said:


> Please excuse my Ti ignorance,


Black Sheep Bikes


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Black Sheep Bikes


Thanks! Now I know.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

If Carlos is to take on a titanium frame project, I humbly submit that the reborn Ibis Ti-Mojo would be the perfect complement to his carbon Mojo.

@SevenSola - You say that your next project is to be a carbon hardtail - two words: Ibis Tranny, here seen in single-speed configuration with bottle-opener dropout.

Yeah, I know, Ibis, Ibis, Ibis. They're addictive.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I like the older Ibis ti softtail.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't you guys get it...:madman: 

Even if francois, the owner of this site was to say yes to the Advertising of "Adult type" websites (That pay far more money than a convencional add) This carlos guys still wins, because he gets to have a really nice bike, Pimp his Girls and all for free with out paying MTBR a penny, right under francois noses like nothing has happen, even if this is suppose to be a "Family"oriented site.

I say he is brilliant, getting so much pretty much for nothing, even if I deplore his ways completely and to the core of my being, he is working the system to his advantage and winning with high dividents.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Well, there are far better ones to look at than some of those skanks.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, so I've read this thread from start to finish, and I have to say there is a bit of immaturity on both sides of the fence. I really liked the pictures of the bike. It looks super sick, although I'd be afraid to ride that thing on any serious trail with all that carbon. I know manufacturing technologies have gotten better and all, but I still can't help but think SNAP! whenever I look at that bike. I also think the saddle looks like the most uncomfortable thing in the world to sit on, and seems to be just an aesthetics thing. I can't imagine sitting on it for more than 5 minutes. I loved the pictures of the trail, good composition, great scenery, and it seems like a really fun place to ride, even if it isn't super technical. 

I think people were a little too opinionated and came across as jackasses calling him a poser and all, making assumptions about him and his lifestyle, and hating on him. No reason to hate on someone based on their bike build, even if it isn't your thing. 

That being said, I think posting pics of you with the girls and your super-expensive car, listing all the specs and how fast it goes (in a bike forum!) is a bit excessive. You don't need to justify your lifestyle to anyone, and it seems like you were just trying to rub everyone's noses in it. It came across as "Look at me, look at how rich I am! Look at my pricey car! Look at me with hot chicks!" Keep it to the bikes, I could care less if you drive a Mercedes and that it goes 0 to lightspeed in 4.5 seconds. It's not a car forum. Though I must say, I never thought I'd see one of those with a bike rack on the roof! It looks strange.  

I'd really like to see some more trail pics from you though, as you definitely have talent behind the lens. Get out there and show us some awesome trail photos, Just remember, it's not about how sexy the bike looks, and how many people like it, it's about the ride. Get out there on some serious trail and give us some ride reports. I'm really curious about the durability of all those carbon parts, and how that thing handles some rough terrain. Cheers. :thumbsup:

-B


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Ok, so I've read this thread from start to finish, and I have to say there is a bit of immaturity on both sides of the fence. I really liked the pictures of the bike. It looks super sick, although I'd be afraid to ride that thing on any serious trail with all that carbon. I know manufacturing technologies have gotten better and all, but I still can't help but think SNAP! whenever I look at that bike. I also think the saddle looks like the most uncomfortable thing in the world to sit on, and seems to be just an aesthetics thing. I can't imagine sitting on it for more than 5 minutes. I loved the pictures of the trail, good composition, great scenery, and it seems like a really fun place to ride, even if it isn't super technical.
> 
> I think people were a little too opinionated and came across as jackasses calling him a poser and all, making assumptions about him and his lifestyle, and hating on him. No reason to hate on someone based on their bike build, even if it isn't your thing.
> 
> ...


+1.....very well-put.:thumbsup: Acceptance and admiration from others- is not a requirement for enjoying this sport. Lake Chabot in Castro Valley(East bay area- CA), is a very picturesque, tame ride. Garin Park in the Hayward hills, is a cool ride too. Getting up there is the funnest part. Keep shooting Carlos!


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> +1.....very well-put.:thumbsup: Acceptance and admiration from others- is not a requirement for enjoying this sport. Lake Chabot in Castro Valley(East bay area- CA), is a very picturesque, tame ride. Garin Park in the Hayward hills, is a cool ride too. Getting up there is the funnest part. Keep shooting Carlos!


From the pictures, Lake Chabot, no matter how tame it may be, seems like a place I'd definitely love to ride. Then again, I'm a nature person, just love being outdoors, and the great scenery definitely appeals to me (not that I don't love bombing down some steep rocky descent as well).

Btw, I'm just visiting from the All Mountain forum, I'm not really a weight weenie.  I think I found this thread in a search for something else and the bike certainly caught my eye. iClique definitely delivers the bike porn. My bike currently weighs in somewhere between 33 and 34 lbs, but it's a fun ride down and still pedals uphill well. That being said I think it'll be around 32 lbs when I'm finished, a nice respectable AM bike weight.  It's built to descend though.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Carlos,

When you're ready to post up some new *PORN*, start a new thread.........This







needs to be layed to rest...
~Jake


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

BaeckerX1 said:


> That being said, I think posting pics of you with the girls and your super-expensive car, listing all the specs and how fast it goes (in a bike forum!) is a bit excessive. You don't need to justify your lifestyle to anyone, and it seems like you were just trying to rub everyone's noses in it. It came across as "Look at me, look at how rich I am! Look at my pricey car! Look at me with hot chicks!" Keep it to the bikes, I could care less if you drive a Mercedes and that it goes 0 to lightspeed in 4.5 seconds. It's not a car forum. Though I must say, I never thought I'd see one of those with a bike rack on the roof! It looks strange.
> 
> I'd really like to see some more trail pics from you though, as you definitely have talent behind the lens. Get out there and show us some awesome trail photos, Just remember, it's not about how sexy the bike looks, and how many people like it, it's about the ride. Get out there on some serious trail and give us some ride reports. I'm really curious about the durability of all those carbon parts, and how that thing handles some rough terrain. Cheers. :thumbsup:
> 
> -B


I hear ya... but really I wasn't trying to show off the car, I'm a photographer so I'm very visual. I love the lines of the Ibis, and I love the lines of my CLS. When I put it on the rack. which btw it's a Mercedes rack, so it doesn't touch the roof of car (there are slots built into the roof so you don't scratch the car), my creative photographic mind wanted to take some pics of it. That's really why I put the pics up... the text might have been overkill, but it's a new car so I was pump'd about it.

The girls... Well that's what I do! I take pics of models which have very nice lines too... sexy Ibis... sexy models... the two go well together. I saw some photos of sexy girls with bikes in ads in Europe so why not try it, especially since the guys on here were asking for them.

The pic with me and two of my models was not a "hey look at me" pic, some fool on here was calling me a fat old guy so I just put up that pic. I figured I throw in a little eye candy.

So I yes can see where you're coming from, and how it might have been interpreted like that by some. There were also many that just took it for what it was... a bunch of fun pics.

Not sure if I want to risk taking my pro camera out on the trails, but I'll definitely bring the P&S out next time and try to get some more cool pics.

Carlos
iClique


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

iClique said:


> So I yes can see where you're coming from, and how it might have been interpreted like that by some. There were also many that just took it for what it was... a bunch of fun pics.


Well, you do attach some very noticable logos from your business - which is is also of the kind that may offend certain kind of people. I am not sure that is an honest use of resources from a popular high traffic web site with unrelated content. I am not promoting any of my projects (that are obviously of a much more mundane visual nature), and I think that is how it should be.

P.S. I am with you on the CLS  Bought its design sibling R-class recently, and that is a beautiful car. Now my wife is pestering about getting a matching CLS. Argh..


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

iClique said:


> I hear ya... but really I wasn't trying to show off the car, I'm a photographer so I'm very visual. I love the lines of the Ibis, and I love the lines of my CLS. When I put it on the rack. which btw it's a Mercedes rack, so it doesn't touch the roof of car (there are slots built into the roof so you don't scratch the car), my creative photographic mind wanted to take some pics of it. That's really why I put the pics up... the text might have been overkill, but it's a new car so I was pump'd about it.
> 
> The girls... Well that's what I do! I take pics of models which have very nice lines too... sexy Ibis... sexy models... the two go well together. I saw some photos of sexy girls with bikes in ads in Europe so why not try it, especially since the guys on here were asking for them.
> 
> ...


Cool man. Yeah, I just wanted to point out how it looked from both point of views. I've been diggin some of the photos so far, and I'm not complaining. Yeah, I wouldn't take my main camera out on the trails either, but then again I still use film.  I'll definitely take my little Nikon digital point and shoot out with me though (if I can freaking remember to put it in my camelbak, argggh!!!!). I always forget my camera when I go out on rides. Looking forward to seeing some more photos though. You don't have to be Ansel Adams out on the trails to get some good shots, although I do realize it's a matter of pride when you're a pro photog.  Just try to be ok with the lower quality shots heh. We're always our own worst critics. And let us know how all that carbon holds up, if you have any issues, etc. I'm especially curious about the carbon rims. Those things freakin scare me. :eekster:

Don't let negative posts get to you though. Everyone has their own opinion, and they're entitled to it. Never justify yourself to anyone but yourself (and your closest loved ones). Thanks for sharing.

-B

Here's something I snagged riding randomly around the lake behind my apartment. You can still squeeze reasonable quality out of a P&S. This is an ultracompact even, 8 MP. Not the greatest, but I like how it turned out. Some Colorado sky...


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

And if you absolutely must bring your pro camera out on the trail...you could get one of these crazy hard cases, pricey for a camera case though...

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Ortlieb_Photo_Shuttle_Camera_Case/5360022387/

Oops, available to UK residents only. I'm sure they make something similar in the US though.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

BaeckerX1 said:


> And if you absolutely must bring your pro camera out on the trail...you could get one of these crazy hard cases,


Or, you can just toss your "pro camera" into a medium-sized hydro pack.

They are great for carrying dSLRs w/lens attached + additional lenses + flashes + lots of other stuff while mountain biking.

Riding with a "pro camera" is not a big deal. Really.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

MTBghandi said:


> Or, you can just toss your "pro camera" into a medium-sized hydro pack.
> 
> They are great for carrying dSLRs w/lens attached + additional lenses + flashes + lots of other stuff while mountain biking.
> 
> Riding with a "pro camera" is not a big deal. Really.


You're probably right, but I doubt he thinks that way. Some cameras can be really freakin expensive. I don't have a "pro camera" myself. My cameras are all relatively inexpensive. It probably really depends on the terrain though. On some crazier trails, I doubt anyone would feel really safe with a larger camera in a hydro pack. For me personally, I wouldn't want to deal with the weight, hassle, and risk of damage if I crash. It's not worth it. It's easier for me to bring a simple cheap digital and snap a few pictures. I'm not overly concerned with top quality when biking, and it's much easier to get it out if I need to snap a quick shot. Now if you're doing a dedicated photo shoot for Mountain Bike Action or something, I imagine that's different. 

In any case, I'm probably rambling more than anything else. I'm just bored and on mtbr browsing the forums again.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

BaeckerX1 said:


> You're probably right, but I doubt he thinks that way. Some cameras can be really freakin expensive.


FWIW, my post above refers to riding with those "really freakin expensive" cameras.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

MTBghandi said:


> FWIW, my post above refers to riding with those "really freakin expensive" cameras.


Yea.
We go BMX riding Downtown Chicago late late with Multiple thousand of camera gear and tripods. It can easily be done, if your willing to carry it.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Well, you do attach some very noticable logos from your business - which is is also of the kind that may offend certain kind of people...


I don't know... mountain biking is a predominantly male hobby, and anyway, you see similarly racy posters outside your local Victoria's Secret or Abercrombie at the mall.

I'm sticking up for the pics 'cause I like 'em. :thumbsup:


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

MTBghandi said:


> FWIW, my post above refers to riding with those "really freakin expensive" cameras.


I'd be leery of strapping a nice camera to my back and hitting the trails too, not because of the weight but the risk of crashing and damaging something. You could take it easy and be as safe as possible, but I generally ride to have fun riding. Op: Nice bike, I really dig the Mojo.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

wreckedrex said:


> I'd be leery of strapping a nice camera to my back and hitting the trails too, not because of the weight but the risk of crashing and damaging something.


Nice dSLRs are built like tanks and can take much more abuse than many folks think they endure.



wreckedrex said:


> You could take it easy and be as safe as possible, but I generally ride to have fun riding.


I always ride to have fun riding, whether I have camera gear in my pack or not. Carrying it doesn't alter my riding style. I don't "take it easy" or pick different trails because I'm packing gear.

My back is sometimes a bit more sore at the end of a long day but that's it.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

wreckedrex said:


> I'd be leery of strapping a nice camera to my back and hitting the trails too, not because of the weight but the risk of crashing and damaging something. You could take it easy and be as safe as possible, but I generally ride to have fun riding. Op: Nice bike, I really dig the Mojo.


I do not have an expensive DSLR, but I do stuff my Olympus E-510 with 14-54 weather sealed lens into a small case and drop it into pack, and I would think I will be medivac'ed away before it is damaged. Something like their weather sealed E-3 can be knocked around quite well.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

MTBghandi said:


> Nice dSLRs are built like tanks and can take much more abuse than many folks think they endure.


I guess I'll take your word for it, but I still wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

wreckedrex said:


> I guess I'll take your word for it, but I still wouldn't take the risk.


The pro bodies are built for war photographer usage. Don't feel bad.


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

Yody said:


> I wanna see pics of the Koa wood pieces!!


 Here ya go Yody.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, I can't wait to see this build! I love the green with the Koa wood. That post is exquisite! Damn! :thumbsup:


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes I know the D3 is built like a tank... it also heavy so although I'm sure it would survive a crash, I choose not to take it out on a ride.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> Yes I know the D3 is built like a tank... it also heavy so although I'm sure it would survive a crash, I choose not to take it out on a ride.


Wow, when are you going to make up your mind on which excuse you are going to use?

First it was "my camera is too big" then it was "I'm sure if I want to risk taking my pro camera out on the trails" and now it's built like a tank but it's too heavy.

It does make for funny reading.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

c'mon bro... just read it a little more carefully. I never said I wanted to take it out on the trails. So just to be very clear... I don't want to risk taking out my camera out on the trails. It's built like a tank and heavy like one too. You realize tanks are heavy right? The camera is built like a tank but the lenses are still made of glass, and yes they can break.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> c'mon bro... just read it a little more carefully. I never said I wanted to take it out on the trails. So just to be very clear... I don't want to risk taking out my camera out on the trails. It's built like a tank and heavy like one too. You realize tanks are heavy right? The camera is built like a tank but the lenses are still made of glass, and yes they can break.


First, I'm not your "bro." Not by any stretch of the imagination.

Your latest excuse, that the "lenses can break" is almost as funny as your previous excuses.

Of course lenses _can_ break. They are also much tougher than you seem to think they are. There are folks that have been riding, and crashing, with dSLRs (with attached lenses BTW!) for years.

Those same lenses and bodies are designed to endure much harsher environments than being crashed on while mountain biking, while inside a backpack no less.

Your comments are ridiculous to the folks that have been doing (for years!) what you are afraid of doing.

What is your next excuse going to be?


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> First, I'm not your "bro." Not by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> Your latest excuse, that the "lenses can break" is almost as funny as your previous excuses.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA sooo funny Ghandi boy! The only ridiculous thing here is your constant ranting! I don't need any excuses... it's my stuff! I just don't feel like taking my equipment out on a ride. If you don't like it, well that's just too bad!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> What is your next excuse going to be?


While I do not harbor any particularly warm feelings towards the author, I can not understand why he does not just ask you to mind your own business. He has no obligations towards this board and does not need any excuses for not logging around several pounds of expensive equipment.

P.S. Oh, while I was typing this, he did. Nevermind.


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> HAHAHA sooo funny Ghandi boy! The only ridiculous thing here is your constant ranting! I don't need any excuses... it's my stuff! I just don't feel like taking my equipment out on a ride. If you don't like it, well that's just too bad!


That's about what I expected. More fear.

Once again you are very confused.

It's not that I "don't like it," it's just that your constantly changing excuses are very funny.

Quite the contrary, I like your constantly changing excuses. Because they make me laugh. At you!

You have set the poseur bar really, really high. I wonder if anyone else can sink that low, to get over that high bar?


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

MTBghandi said:


> That's about what I expected. More fear.
> 
> Once again you are very confused.
> 
> ...


Again Ghandi boy? You're really making a fool of yourself!


----------



## MTBghandi (Jul 29, 2008)

iClique said:


> Again Ghandi boy? You're really making a fool of yourself!


Too funny.

If that fantasy brings you some small comfort, then I'm happy for you.

p.s. If you don't need excuses, then why have you made so many different excuses then? More goofiness!


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a quick vid from some of my ride today...

Camera is shaking around a bit, so I'll have to secure it better next time.

http://www.vholdr.com/sites/default/files/flv/Player.swf


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

This one has run it's course and then some. The bickering in here is getting old.


----------

